

Stop Lying On Your Resume - symkat
http://symkat.com/86/stop-lying-on-your-resume/

======
jesusabdullah
I always worry about the balance of my resume. I don't mean to lie, of course!
But, there does sometimes come a situation where I've worked with something
before, but aren't very good at it. For a not-so-good example: I used php for
a web site once, know generally how one can use it for simple stuff, but
definitely wouldn't call myself well-versed in the subject (I only really used
it once, right?). So, probably I shouldn't list it as something I know--that'd
be lying. On the other hand, what if that small bit of knowledge that I _do_
have is relevant and useful? How do I say, "I saw this a few times" on a
resume?

~~~
kentnl
If you'd only seen PHP a few times, applying for a job in it may not be the
brightest idea. ( If you have enough experience you could probably do a
reasonably good bluff and learn-as-you-go, but not recommended ).

I'd suggest something like rating your experience with various things, either
by giving it a points/stars rating system, or by having categories such as
"Proficient In:" and "Some Experience with:" and "Have also used:" , possibly
with examples of _where_ and _how_ you used it.

~~~
jesusabdullah
Oh yeah, definitely not gonna be getting a php job anytime soon. I think the
problem is less that you can't list these kind of things on a resume, but you
can't name your category "Seen Before:" y'know? Resumes have a certain
expected level of formality to them, and it's sustaining this formality that
frustrates me.

Maybe the "cool people should submit their github repos as their resumes"
group has a point. :)

